# Hirsch Solutions Offers Dekken T-Apparel Folding Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Dekken T-Apparel folding machine from Hirsch Solutions is the answer to all your garment folding, stacking and bagging needs. From T-shirts to trousers and more, it offers the versatility, flexibility and performance to provide the perfect finish to your production cycle. Its many different folding patterns can be used on items as large as 27 inches by 52 inches. 

Garments are placed on the infeed conveyor belt and a running mode is selected (push-button or sensor auto start or continuously running). The length of each piece is automatically measured and lateral folds are made using air and position-controlled folding templates. This is followed by up to two cross-folds in a variety of configurations. Elastic belts adapt to piece thickness and ensure a tight fold. 

When set-up in a side delivery, garments are collected on a stacking station until a set height is reached and then transferred to a final delivery belt. This belt can be on the left or right and transport stacks to the front or rear of the machine. Within a few minutes, the machine can be setup in a rear linear exit to be used for dry fit and slippery polyester garments. The machine has memory for 50 folding patterns with an option to upgrade to 120.

The T-Apparel system also performs automatic bagging. It pulls up to a 24” bag from a roll, slides the garment into it and cuts, closes and seals each unit according to the length set. The machine can create a one-eighth-inch seal on materials up to 10 mils thick and a hand wheel lets you adjust the seal’s location.

The unit features programmable logic control (PLC) for reliability and a color touchscreen with a user-friendly control panel.

To learn more, go to Dekken - T-APPAREL Folding Machine.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to www.HSI.us.


----------

